# How Strict Should Your Exercise Form Be?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When it comes to weight training there are generally 2 schools of thought when it comes to exercise form. First you have the typical personal trainer “fitness experts” who say you should perform all lifts with light to moderate weights and use very slow and controlled movements. Then you have the power and strength athletes [...]

*Read More...*


----------

